# RV Design gripes



## wheeldweller (Aug 17, 2009)

All my life, RV products have been around me. As a kid on the long road, there were several things I couldn't quite understand. Some remain today:

- An oven. I understand the stove-top; but an oven? Who 'gets away from it all' and bakes a turkey? 

- Heavy use of cardboard for non-weight-bearing walls. Are they still doing this on current models? 

- Particle board floors. In a NEW trailer at the Chicago RV show a few years back, I stepped into the thing and heard a CRACK with every step. I weigh 225. Still, they wanted $18,000 for it.

- Buying alternatives are ridiculously costly.

These are the reasons I started with a 'hull' from Wells Cargo and built it in from scratch. Anyone else doing that here?

One thing I DO MISS are those silly gas-powered lights that used to come in older trailers. Sure, a bother to use, hard to light, but it has an antique quality, don'tcha think?


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL... If you don't understand the oven then I guess you don't like freezers, washers and dryers? 

My answers to all your questions is "Because they can", "to keep cost down" and "If they make it someone will buy it!"

I've accepted that the camping styles of folks are different and I should not pass judgment on a different style. Some RVs come with SEVERAL big screen TVs (including one on the outside) and I'm happy with a FM/AM radio with an aux input. 

Last year I saw a Class A motor-home with a veranda slide out. Yes you pushed a button and the side disappeared and the floor extended so you could move a table and chairs to the outside. Now it was a engineering feat and there was a long line of folks to see it. But I thought why not use the CG picnic table and bench or take a folding table and chairs outside? 

Answer "Because". 

Ruide


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Opps I'm sorry I should have said

:welcome:to the forum.

Ruide


----------

